# Poptart health so bad.



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Poptart day we picked him up









After a month with Tracey

As most know Tracey and I went on road trip to pick up Poptart to have forever home with Tracey and I am his Auntie. Poptart needs vet services, tests done, medications, dentistry, any surgery he will need, belly wrap panty liners and certain canned and dry dog food.
Poptart was a part of a Back Yard Breeder Ring and was treated the same way a mill dog is treated. Never received proper nutrition, health care or love and compassion that he so desperately needed. He never knew the joys of going for walks with grass under his feet, never knew what toys are or had the chance to learn there fun and safe to play with, never knew or had treats of different types, hes had many different names. Starved for food, love, compassion and and being a big part of family life and joy. Starved from lack of proper nutrition, sick from the elements of the cold and heat, badly rotted and missing teeth, bad patellas, fractured bones, chronic sinusitis, going blind in one eye, ear mites, ears damaged from the cold and the list goes on and on. No one cared as he was just a a breeding machine to make money, he went from one BYB in the ring to the next breeding, breeding, breeding till he was so sick and could no longer do his job for them and was discguarded like trash because he didn't make money anymore and was sick. We had the chance by faith of god to help this poor little boy and to give him hope and a chance to be loved, cared for and the help he needed. We got him away from that BYB ring and out of that cruel, unloving, uncaring life. He will never again have to deal with the pain and sorrow of such neglect and abuse. He can now start enjoying what a real life is and enjoy freedom, running in the grass, fun with toys and love to receive treats, never again to be hungry not only for food but for love and compassion.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi, I've not logged on and posted for ages but I'm always popping on and reading what everyone's up to. I couldn't not log in and reply to this. 
What a really sad story with a happy ending. If only the world was filled with people like you it would make this world a happier place. I bet Poptart can't believe his luck! He will be forever thankful to you. I really hope his health improves and he forgets about all the bad that's happened to him. 
This has really touched my heart and brought a tear to my eye. Thank you Theresa for doing such a wonderful thing and giving Poptart a life  xx


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I<3Charlie-chi said:


> Hi, I've not logged on and posted for ages but I'm always popping on and reading what everyone's up to. I couldn't not log in and reply to this.
> What a really sad story with a happy ending. If only the world was filled with people like you it would make this world a happier place. I bet Poptart can't believe his luck! He will be forever thankful to you. I really hope his health improves and he forgets about all the bad that's happened to him.
> This has really touched my heart and brought a tear to my eye. Thank you Theresa for doing such a wonderful thing and giving Poptart a life  xx


Thank you,
Tracey is Poptarts Momma but I am his Auntie so he has us both loving and taken care of him.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah right I see! In that case thank you to you Tracey too  
Xx


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Tracie, thank you so much for rescueing this pup. His ears are going to take a long time to get to the pink state most dogs inner ears look like. I rescued a 7 yr old puppymill mama years ago. She, like poptart, had never had any good human experiences. She did very well, and developed into a good little dog. She wouldn't interact with me willingly, but when held, would just melt into your shoulder. She only lived 3 years, dying from interstitual pneumonitis. We figured it came from inhaling ammonia fumes for 7 years.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Beautiful little dog, best of luck.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

He's such a beautiful dog, it really is heartbreaking to read all that he has been through - well done to you and Tracy for rescuing him, he deserves a great life from now on and it certainly sounds like he is getting that.


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

susan davis said:


> Tracie, thank you so much for rescueing this pup. His ears are going to take a long time to get to the pink state most dogs inner ears look like. I rescued a 7 yr old puppymill mama years ago. She, like poptart, had never had any good human experiences. She did very well, and developed into a good little dog. She wouldn't interact with me willingly, but when held, would just melt into your shoulder. She only lived 3 years, dying from interstitual pneumonitis. We figured it came from inhaling ammonia fumes for 7 years.




Thanks susan and everyone else, he is turning into a very sweet boy, he to dont interact much sits there and stares off into the distance or barely makes eye contact with you, when he does get petted by someone or us he smashes his face into your body as if to say please love me. Its heart rentching, from what we can feel we think he has a old broken healed rib, and theres alot of crackin sounds comming from one of his front legs. Its hard to see from the pics but his back is alittle roached, his nails are like to pieces of paper molded into a nail shape theres no life in them the quick has shriveld right up from lack care, and nutrition. Hes super tight and stiff in the rear legs and sure his patellas are done for. Im alittle worried about what you had talked about the interstitual pneumonitis, he had a bad upper respitory infection and he was treated for that chest sounds much better now, but has the chronic sinusitis. Were pretty sure he was kept in a cage/crate most his life from one breeder to the next, the way he poos, his body posture, the way he acts tells a whole big story and i know all to well the signs of a mill dog. The BYB ring is just as bad as a mill only one thing matters to them and thats a dollar bill no mater what it takes, if that dog aint makin money its tossed out like trash or passed to someone whom thinks there getting a nice pet and dont even know what there getting into. I can go on and on but im not going to i tend to keep to my self as im a person whom speaks whats on my mind and i dont hold back anything when i do.
I am happy to report Poptart has gained 1 lb .67oz in weight over the last 5 weeks we have had him.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

You did a beautiful, kind, selfless thing Tracey. You really saved his life and gave
him a chance at a good life. I will help as soon as I can physically get my butt to
the bank, I can't offer as much as I'd like, but I know every bit counts. I wish
him good health, and please keep updating us. Big hugs, take care, talk soon!


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

:angel10: Thanks LS bless your heart.. :love7: Poptart thanks you. When hes sleeping with a full belly from eatting he truely looks like hes on cloud 9:cloud9: Probably never felt so good in years. His eyes are much brighter with hope, he makes big steps each and everyday. Hugs right back at yaz.. :coolwink:


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Just a reminder that fundraising is totally banned on this forum - see rule 9 - http://www.chihuahua-people.com/rules/46328-forum-rules-oct-27-2012-a.html


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks we know that its why we didnt post a link or anything.


----------

